# looking for some low light plants



## alpuche (Dec 19, 2010)

looking for some plants that would be good in a 29g with 30 watts.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alpuche said:


> looking for some plants that would be good in a 29g with 30 watts.


is the bulb t12,t10,t8,t6,t5,or t4 java fern, anubuis would work... um low light I have mexican oak leaf...


----------



## alpuche (Dec 19, 2010)

the bulb is t5


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alpuche said:


> the bulb is t5


is it one or two bulbs, and is no or ho out put.
and is the fixture on the water top of tank or does it have legs. trying to figure out if you have very low, low, low medium, medium, medium high, higher, or really high lighting... i got a few steams of rotella rounoflia and some moss.


----------



## alpuche (Dec 19, 2010)

ho, no legs i would like the moss, thanks


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alpuche said:


> ho, no legs i would like the moss, thanks


Cool, then it would seem like you got high light... I'm in Plano. let me know when you could come out this way, or could meet half way... it's a mix of java and xmas moss.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a bunch of low light plants. If you need them please pm me.


----------

